# Can I use a boiler stove as a non boiler stove.



## brogan (5 Oct 2010)

I have a saey blenheim stove (with boiler) that I would like to use as stove without the boiler. Has anyone dones this before?, any advise on how to go about it?

P.s. the saey stove is left over after replacing it in the main room with a bigger stove with boiler.


----------



## ant67 (11 Oct 2010)

brogan said:


> I have a saey blenheim stove (with boiler) that I would like to use as stove without the boiler. Has anyone dones this before?, any advise on how to go about it?
> 
> P.s. the saey stove is left over after replacing it in the main room with a bigger stove with boiler.


 hi if you dont want to use the boiler any more and want to sell it ,i would take it off your hands,i have the same stove ,


----------



## wastetech (25 Oct 2010)

We filled our stove (boiler section) with sand about 3 years ago.
It works fine.


----------



## brogan (25 Oct 2010)

Interesting, did you block up the boiler pipework with the sand inside?


----------



## fatbob (8 Feb 2011)

Message for Ant 67
I have a blenheim stove with a boiler in it, its been disconnected from the heating but worked perfectly before disconnection , if you have a blenheim stove without the boiler would you still be looking to swap?


----------



## fatbob (16 Feb 2011)

or i'll  swap you the boiler for the back and side plates and the baffle plate which  it replaces


----------



## brogan (16 Feb 2011)

Fatbob, 

is it possible to remove the boiler easily if spare/replacement parts are available?


----------



## Roamer808 (10 Mar 2011)

Never block a pipe outlet if you are lighting a fire, you are just making a bomb. Always leave it open to allow the air in the boiler panel to expand and escape


----------

